# What ya think?



## FishingBuds (Apr 22, 2009)

A post like dyeguy1212 got me thinking, what if we added a section for worms, cranks ect? then members could post to them on ways you can use them, maybe keep closed for members only?

Might just put a vote here one some basic baits to use or start off with, sure don't want all baits.

watcha think guys?


----------



## slim357 (Apr 22, 2009)

a technique section wouldnt be a bad idea.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep, the more I think of it, it could have its own section for only all members post techniques


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2009)

What does everyone think? Yes? No? 

If yes, members only?


----------



## poolie (Apr 22, 2009)

I think it's a great idea. As far a members only, I have no preference, but membership does have privileges ;-)


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, Members only! :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 22, 2009)

Members only - just make is a subsection to fishing reports


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 23, 2009)

I love the idea!!!! Meet you in the crankin section to give advice, and meet you in the worm section to get advice!! LoL

BTW, i agree with Members only, gotta get em in some how.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds like a fantastic idea. Its always fascinating to hear how and what people fish in other areas/conditions. This site is a great resource.


----------



## Brine (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, members only. 

I've been dying to tell you all about my helicoptor lure technique.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2009)

I say go for it... and members only - I held back on fishing reports until I found out they were members only


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2009)

Brine said:


> Yes, members only.
> 
> I've been dying to tell you all about my helicoptor lure technique.



I've seen this technique first hand... Brine makes his cast, then jumps up in the air like a ballerina doing a twirl 2 times before landing... next thing you know he's coaxed a fish in the boat. I tried that and brought in a tree top


----------



## Brine (Apr 23, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, members only.
> ...



If you ever see me jump and twirl 2 times in my boat, you better be ready to start swimming because the boat aint gunna handle the landing..... :LMFAO:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 23, 2009)

I say yes, too.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 23, 2009)

is this a democratic or republican vote?

well ill vote yes anyway. i think we all could learn alot from it


----------

